# Photos for fun.



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Things that I consider beautiful

My dog.










The place I am fortunate enough to live.



















And some silly arty stuff.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice.  Where do you live?


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

South Wales. United Kingdom.

(Where Catherine Zeta Jones comes from)


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I've not been to South Wales, but I've been to Portmeirion (where Number Six lives).


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

R. Doug said:


> I've not been to South Wales, but I've been to Portmeirion (where Number Six lives).


Yeah cool and weird place. Some unique and wonderful landscapes. I can either go up to the mountains or down to the beach in less than 30 mins either way.

It is great.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

SJ said:


> Things that I consider beautiful
> 
> My dog.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous dog. South Whales is lovely. Looks so perfect and peaceful.


----------



## JudyMillar (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting these photos. I've never been there, so I enjoyed the view for free!! ~ Judy


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

JudyMillar said:


> Thanks for posting these photos. I've never been there, so I enjoyed the view for free!! ~ Judy


you are very welcome.


----------



## alissa (Dec 23, 2012)

Stunning photos!! You live in a special part of the world


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks. Today heavy snow. My husky has been outside playing for over 3 hours today

sent from galaxy tab2-via interweb


----------



## Sueracs (Apr 19, 2013)

SJ said:


> Things that I consider beautiful
> 
> My dog.


This two picture looks very awesome and perfect beauty of nature. Would you please tell me where from the picture has been taken?
Feel free to share with us.


----------



## SJ (Sep 25, 2011)

Those photos were taken near Mumbles, Swansea and on the Gower Peninsula.


----------

